# Serotta Lifetime warranty is worthless



## jason8265 (Jun 3, 2006)

My cycling buddy used to be a big Serotta pusher and loved to talk up their bikes. One month ago his bike cracked in the brazed on front derail bracket and broke. No big deal right, Serotta has a lifetime warranty. The plan was to have a local bike builder remove the bracket and go to a clamp on until we talked to the local dealer who ensured him that Serotta would back up the failure. He took pics and emailed to Serotta who stated they needed to see the bike to really evaluate. The bike gets boxed up and sent to them. Two weeks go by and we have to call them. They stated that yes it is a defect and they confirmed it with their evaluation. They are willing to cover 40% of the bill. What??? In the same breath they admit a defect and then state that the owner must shell out hundreds of dollars for a repair. No way, ship the bike back. One week goes by and no bike so the LBS calls. Serotta is waiting for a $125 check for warranty evaluation. You have to be kidding. Finally the LBS manager gets this waived but he does owe $50 in shipping. I have dealt with Specialized two times on warranty and this is unbelieviable. They definatly lost several customers on this one.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

*i would suggest he post this to the serotta forum*

there are some die hard serotta enthusiasts there, also watched by the serotta folks...
maybe this would create a stir.
www.serotta.com/forum


----------



## jason8265 (Jun 3, 2006)

Interesting, so we can only post good things and not problems. I was not bashing or using vulgarity, just telling the story so new cyclists hear about good and bad experiences.


----------



## mquetel (Apr 2, 2006)

Actually I think he is just suggesting that the other forum might get you more traffic and perhaps a little positive peer pressure in that forum will help Serotta do the right thing. 

Or are you talking about the Serrota hosted forum itself? Did they remove your post?


----------



## jason8265 (Jun 3, 2006)

Your probably right sorry for lashing out. Clearly I need to skip out of work and get a ride in.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

jason8265 said:


> My cycling buddy used to be a big Serotta pusher and loved to talk up their bikes. One month ago his bike cracked in the brazed on front derail bracket and broke. No big deal right, Serotta has a lifetime warranty. The plan was to have a local bike builder remove the bracket and go to a clamp on until we talked to the local dealer who ensured him that Serotta would back up the failure. He took pics and emailed to Serotta who stated they needed to see the bike to really evaluate. The bike gets boxed up and sent to them. Two weeks go by and we have to call them. They stated that yes it is a defect and they confirmed it with their evaluation. They are willing to cover 40% of the bill. What??? In the same breath they admit a defect and then state that the owner must shell out hundreds of dollars for a repair. No way, ship the bike back. One week goes by and no bike so the LBS calls. Serotta is waiting for a $125 check for warranty evaluation. You have to be kidding. Finally the LBS manager gets this waived but he does owe $50 in shipping. I have dealt with Specialized two times on warranty and this is unbelieviable. They definatly lost several customers on this one.


Based on my experiences with Serotta and their bikes, I suspect that there is more to this story than you've posted. I've not heard of Serotta trying to weenie out of a legit warranty claim.


----------



## jason8265 (Jun 3, 2006)

I am not sure what other details there could be. The derail was the braze on style that is a weak design that I think they have since abondoned. They orignally thought from the pictures that it was ridder abuse and said they had to see the bike. Once they saw it they said it was a long term fatigue crack (bike is about 8 seasons old) and that they would offer the 40% warranty coverage. It turned out that we got the frame back, popped off the lug and converted the bike to a clampon but it was really frustrating with the process. The LBS which is the largest here in Kansas City stated that they really have had a change of opinion in Serotta after this experience. I don't want to really bash on them because I know they make great bikes and maybe we got the wrong warranty guy. The thing that these companies need to realize is that this story will get told and told locally and will probably steer a dozen bike sales in the local bike club away from Serotta. On the flip side, I just had a great warranty experience with Cane Creek and I can't wait to buy more of their products and recommend them to others.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

*this is true only*

for the "politics only" forum here...

naw, in reality, i was just offering another venue that may prove more informative, if not useful for this matter.



jason8265 said:


> Interesting, so we can only post good things and not problems. I was not bashing or using vulgarity, just telling the story so new cyclists hear about good and bad experiences.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

jason8265 said:


> I am not sure what other details there could be. The derail was the braze on style that is a weak design that I think they have since abondoned. They orignally thought from the pictures that it was ridder abuse and said they had to see the bike. Once they saw it they said it was a long term fatigue crack (bike is about 8 seasons old) and that they would offer the 40% warranty coverage. It turned out that we got the frame back, popped off the lug and converted the bike to a clampon but it was really frustrating with the process. The LBS which is the largest here in Kansas City stated that they really have had a change of opinion in Serotta after this experience. I don't want to really bash on them because I know they make great bikes and maybe we got the wrong warranty guy. The thing that these companies need to realize is that this story will get told and told locally and will probably steer a dozen bike sales in the local bike club away from Serotta. On the flip side, I just had a great warranty experience with Cane Creek and I can't wait to buy more of their products and recommend them to others.


This problem seems like an easy fix for them but if they cannot and will not deal with it then how we cannot expect them to deal with something more serious. Glad you found a way to fixt it!


----------



## onekgguy (Jun 8, 2007)

I don't know that Serotta offers a lifetime warranty. I do know that they offer a 5 year protection plan. Is it possible that the warranty on your friend's bike has expired?

I've been hanging around the Serotta forum for about a year and have yet to see any posting about someone getting jerked around by serotta over warranty repairs. 

Kevin g


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Here is Serotta's warranty

<table border="0" bordercolor="#ffffff" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="772"><tbody><tr><td rowspan="2" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top" width="652"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td><table border="0" bordercolor="#336699" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="bodyText">Great American Bicycle LLC, Serotta, warrants Serotta products to the original owner as follows:

</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bodyText" bgcolor="#336699"> *Lifetime Warranty On Workmanship And Materials*
</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bodyText">Serotta provides a lifetime warranty on Serotta Frames, Serotta Titanium Stems, and Serotta carbon and steel forks against defects in material and workmanship to the original owner.</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bodyText" bgcolor="#336699"> *Warranty Registration*
</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bodyText">The warranty registration card supplied with the product must be completed and returned to Serotta by the original purchaser within (30) days of purchase of the product to validate the warranty. If you are not satisfied with your Serotta product upon delivery for any reason please contact your Authorized Serotta Dealer within (30) days.</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bodyText" bgcolor="#336699"> *Defective Parts*
</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bodyText">Upon receipt of dated proof of purchase, Serotta will repair or replace any of the above described parts that are defective in materials or workmanship, at its discretion. Serotta reserves the right to repair, replace, discontinue, or change parts, models, and products, or to make substitutions.</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bodyText" bgcolor="#336699"> *Exceptions To Coverage*
</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bodyText">Serotta does not warrant against: malfunctions or failures that result from abuse, exposure to the elements (rust), normal wear and tear, neglect, improper assembly, use of parts not consistent with intended use, accident, stunt riding, jumping, commercial use, or failure to follow instructions or warnings.</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bodyText" bgcolor="#336699"> *Voiding Of Warranty*
</td> </tr>  <tr> <td class="bodyText">This warranty will be void if any alterations or modifications, including the application of paint, are made by anyone to the product without express written authorization of Serotta.</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bodyText" bgcolor="#336699"> *Claims*
</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bodyText">To make a claim under this warranty, contact the dealer from whom the product was purchased. Repair or replacement of defective part(s) under warranty will be at the discretion of Serotta and handled through the Authorized Serotta Dealer. Please retain original receipt as proof of purchase.</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bodyText" bgcolor="#336699"> *Limitations of Warranties*
</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bodyText"> ALL OF THE ABOVE WARRANTIES ARE IN LIEU OF ALL OTHER WARRANTIES AND IMPLIED WARRANTIES, INCLUDING THE WARRANTY OF FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE. COVERAGE UNDER ANY OF THESE WARRANTIES DOES NOT INCLUDE INCIDENTAL OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES.
This warranty gives you specific legal rights, and you may also have other rights that vary from state to state.
ANY QUESTIONS RELATIVE TO THE TERM OF OR OBTAINING PERFORMANCE UNDER THIS WARRANTY SHOULD BE DIRECTED TO THE CONTACT INFORMATION BELOW.
Serotta Bicycles, 41 Geyser Road, Saratoga Springs, New York 12866
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <!-- InstanceEndEditable --></td> </tr> </tbody></table>​ </td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#336699">
​ </td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#336699" height="30"> 
</td> <td> </td> <td bgcolor="#ffffff" height="35" valign="bottom"> 








Contact Us © 2006 Serotta Competition Bicycles​ </td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm wondering too if the owner of this "8 seasons old" Serotta is the original owner? Like I stated earlier; I've not know Serotta to try to weenie out of a legit warranty claim. An example was posted on the Serotta forum not long ago when a Serotta owner sent his 10 year-old CSi back to Serotta for a refurb and repaint. In the process, Serotta discovered a loose drop out in the F1 fork (a Serotta product) and replaced the fork, no charge, under warranty.

Like I said earlier; I think that there is much more to the OPs story than has been told.


----------



## rjsd (Nov 11, 2006)

Not only do I expect great warranty service I demand it. I won't be considering a Serotta bicycle any time soon after reading this post. If they are concerned with what the hi-end bicycle consumers think and state about there products I would expect someone from Serotta to be checking this forum on a regular basis to ensure that there reputation is maintained.


----------



## Serotta (Jun 27, 2007)

*Serotta warranty = lifetime*

Serotta offers a Lifetime warranty on Serotta Products. See site for details http://www.serotta.com/pages/warranty.html 

Listed in the warranty section:

Exceptions To Coverage
Serotta does not warrant against: malfunctions or failures that result from abuse, exposure to the elements (rust), normal wear and tear, neglect, improper assembly, use of parts not consistent with intended use, accident, stunt riding, jumping, commercial use, or failure to follow instructions or warnings.

The Original post had a frame issue with a front Braze-on. When it arrive at Serotta, the Braze-on had rusted through. We offered the discount to fix the frame even though we do not warranty rust. 

Thank You


----------



## onekgguy (Jun 8, 2007)

Serotta said:


> snip...The Original post had a frame issue with a front Braze-on. When it arrive at Serotta, the Braze-on had rusted through. We offered the discount to fix the frame even though we do not warranty rust.
> 
> Thank You


I knew there had to be another side to this story. Thanks for the clarification.

Kevin g


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Serotta said:


> Serotta offers a Lifetime warranty on Serotta Products. See site for details http://www.serotta.com/pages/warranty.html
> 
> Listed in the warranty section:
> 
> ...


Steel is real.

But you can keep it.


----------



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

On the other hand.... What's up with the $125 warranty evaluation charge. That's just a disgrace attempting to charge an inspection fee like that. In my book, Serotta has lost all credibility after a move like that. The next thing you know they'll jack repair cost up to $1,200 so the guy _only_ has to pay $480. Makes you wonder if we're talking about a little pitting or some serious deterioration. I'd like to see the photos on this one.

BTW - I own a Legend Ti and think it's a great bike, but I'll look elsewhere next time.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

jason8265 said:


> I am not sure what other details there could be. The thing that these companies need to realize is that this story will get told and told locally and will probably steer a dozen bike sales in the local bike club away from Serotta. On the flip side, I just had a great warranty experience with Cane Creek and I can't wait to buy more of their products and recommend them to others.


You think they don't realize this? Serotta is a quality company and their reputation will not be tarnished in the least by this. They will not be held hostage to invalid claims. Having said that, it is possible that they blew this one. Only you and they know the facts. I would be interested in the rational for the 40% and whether there was communication between Serotta and the dealer concerning an warranty evaluation fee. Would the dealer be big enough to admit they made a mistake?

People hearing this story will take Serotta and your reputation abd credibility and judgment into consideration when making their decision. Don't overestimate your influence concerning a company with decades of history and credibility. Just my two cents.


----------



## djg (Nov 27, 2001)

B2 said:


> On the other hand.... What's up with the $125 warranty evaluation charge. That's just a disgrace attempting to charge an inspection fee like that. In my book, Serotta has lost all credibility after a move like that. The next thing you know they'll jack repair cost up to $1,200 so the guy _only_ has to pay $480. Makes you wonder if we're talking about a little pitting or some serious deterioration. I'd like to see the photos on this one.
> 
> BTW - I own a Legend Ti and think it's a great bike, but I'll look elsewhere next time.


What's up with what? I don't personally know the details here -- I've never seen the bike in question; as far as I know, I've never met the owner of the bike in question; and I haven't been privy to any of the conversations that may have taken place between the owner, the owner's shop, and Serotta. I have heard many reports of people very satisfied with Serotta's warranty service and, even, their out-of-warranty service for a rider I've actually met. So we have one e-mail post from somebody we don't know who doesn't even claim to be the owner of the bike in question. At least on Serotta's account, there seems to have been some serious rust at the derailleur clamp, which suggests improper care and maintenance of a frame that's seen more than a few moons (in most climates, it just doesn't take that much upkeep to keep rust in check on a steel frame for quite a few years -- decades). On Serotta's story, they offered a heavily discounted repair on damage that was not covered by warranty. Various charges went up and down, including repacking and shipping. Maybe they did or didn't drop the ball from a PR point of view, and I'm in no position to say whether this frame should have been handled differently, but apart from all the usual doubts about ad hoc reports from strangers on the Internet, we have the basic fact that the original poster did not claim to be the owner of the bike and that, at least on Serotta's account, seems to have left out a very important detail in the story. Are we really confident that we've learned particular facts about Serotta's warranty service from this post? Is that how a company that's been around for decades "lost all credibility"?


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

*Serotta's life time warranty IS worthy!*

A direct quote from a Serotta customer: "I had a similar problem with a Serotta frame years ago. Seven years after I purchased the frame, it cracked at the shifter bosses. I talked to Serotta, they offered no promises, but agreed to check it out if I sent it back. RA number in hand, I boxed the frame and UPS'ed it to Serotta. Six weeks later, I received a new frame with a note: "After examining the frame, Serotta concludes it could very well have been a manufacturing defect, so a new frame is included at no charge to you. Thank you for your business."

Full context of discussion can be seen here: http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30681


----------



## ahhchon (Apr 16, 2007)

wow,

i have recently been looking into a custom serotta tri bike but this seriously changes things. the bike will rust here and there, esp when riding in the rain after 8 years. you can easily make this customer happy by fixing this problem. it'll cost you 1/4 of what you charge him, maybe even less. 

i remember when my m400 had an issue, i didn't even have to ship it out. the lbs evaled it, contacted cannondale and the issue was fixed without any shipping needed.

i was debating between the serotta and the six13 slice but i'm going to stick with the cannon


----------



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

*$125 for Warranty Evaluation?*



djg said:


> Are we really confident that we've learned particular facts about Serotta's warranty service from this post? Is that how a company that's been around for decades "lost all credibility"?


You make a good point here seeing that we are hearing the details 2nd hand and from disgruntled customer at that. Although, Serotta has responded and did not refute the claim that they were charging $125 for a warranty evaluation (plus shipping). Based on this I will say that if these facts are accurate Serotta has lost all credibility in my book. If these facts are incorrect I hope Serotta would respond set them straight.

B2
Serotta Bike Owner


----------



## djg21 (Oct 25, 2003)

*delete*

delete


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

I recently had a warranty claim with Serotta. The ds dropout cracked. Serotta fixed it in less than 3 weeks and overnighted it to the LBS so that I could have my bike back in time for RAIN.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Serotta said:


> Serotta offers a Lifetime warranty on Serotta Products. See site for details http://www.serotta.com/pages/warranty.html
> 
> Listed in the warranty section:
> 
> ...


 *If the "Serotta is waiting for a $125 check for warranty evaluation" is true that is a cheeseball charge. High end bikes should have high end customer service. If true try SEVEN Cycles. *


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

I have no ties with Seven. I ride a Scott. I have had in past a few Seven bikes and had very very good customer service (no penny pinching fee's).


----------



## peyo (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm not sure if this post did much to tarnish Serotta's reputation. However, I am in the market to buy a bike and Serotta was on my list. After clicking into this sub-forum and seeing this thread on the very top, it doesn't do anything to reassure me about getting a Serotta.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

peyo said:


> I'm not sure if this post did much to tarnish Serotta's reputation. However, I am in the market to buy a bike and Serotta was on my list. After clicking into this sub-forum and seeing this thread on the very top, it doesn't do anything to reassure me about getting a Serotta.


So we've heard from one supposed "customer" of Serotta, with no other communication from him and you're going to discount Serotta for that? Serotta makes around 3,000 bikes a year and has been in business for over 30 years. One would think that if Serotta's rep, bikes or customer service were crap, you would certainly hear a lot more howls from customers. I've owned my fair share of Serottas and have enjoyed nothing but good customer service from them. There are many posts regarding great customer service on the Serotta forum ( www.serotta.com/forum )

Just because someone thinks they got the short end of the stick doesn't make it true.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

peyo said:


> I'm not sure if this post did much to tarnish Serotta's reputation. However, I am in the market to buy a bike and Serotta was on my list. After clicking into this sub-forum and seeing this thread on the very top, it doesn't do anything to reassure me about getting a Serotta.


Give me all the bikes on your list. I bet I can find a claim on every one that will shake your confidence enough not to buy the bike. And it won't take me very long either. Then where will you be.

I have experienced Serotta's warranty and service and I can say unequivocally that they did not even question my claim and did a miraculaous job to turn my frame around quickly and ship it overnight at no charge. And I would have not faulted them for not being able to come through in such a short time frame.


----------



## Lance#8in09 (Sep 13, 2008)

Serottas are an image bike. Wildly overpriced, they are. $9k for a custom carbon frame from a maker whose history is mostly steel and ti??? And their ti prices are silly given what other really good buiklders charge. Only nutjobs and egomaniacs buy those bikes.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Image bike? Then you can stick to bikesdirect.com--- I'll happily ride my image bike, thank you very much.

I don't ride a Serotta, but a similarly marketed "image bike." Like many of the posters here (who are seven or eight years on theirs)--- these bikes offer lasting satisfaction. I would rather pay a few thousand extra for a bike I can ride for a decade without lusting after something newer and shinier.




Lance#8in09 said:


> Serottas are an image bike. Wildly overpriced, they are. $9k for a custom carbon frame from a maker whose history is mostly steel and ti??? And their ti prices are silly given what other really good buiklders charge. Only nutjobs and egomaniacs buy those bikes.


----------



## kaze (Nov 29, 2008)

From my own experience, Serotta stands behind their product and then some. I was the original owner of a titanium Legend which cracked right above the BB weld after 10 years of ownership/riding. I followed Serotta's warranty claim process and they replaced the frame with a custom built 2008 Legend SE... no questions and no hassles. And, I was given the same customization options (geometry, stays, TT slope, paint) given to a paying customer.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

As is the case with any article that comes with a lifetime warranty, you're paying for it. That's one reason Serotta bikes are so high priced - they have the warranty repairs/replacements figured in. Personally, I think a company that offers a lifetime warranty should offer it regardless of who owns the bike. There are a few that do this, like Calfee, although one has to pay a $250 inspection fee when purchased second hand in order to maintain this warranty.


----------



## socalcm (Nov 21, 2008)

Serotta's "wildly overpriced"? Compared to what? Obviously you have never ridden one. The ti Heritage bike is about the best value in cycling.

I have worked in bike shops for many years and have seen just about every bike there is. I walked the aisles of Interbike this year looking at pretty much every road bike available -- dozens of cookie-cutter carbon sourced from China frames aka platforms. Yukkk. I've seen too many crashed carbon bikes -- snapped into pieces. These things don't bend. And if you crash it, you are supposed to replace it even if it looks okay. And the ride is sooo generic. Talk about overpriced -- they probably cost a tiny fraction of what they charge to produce. But the companies that market them have to buy a lot of advertising to convince people to buy them.

Other reputable ti frames are within a few hundred dollars, but Serotta just does it better. Cheaper ti frames are just that, cheap. I've been to the Serotta factory many times and know what goes into the design and production. Of all the bikes being sold -- Serottas are the furthest from overpriced.

Image bike? If you mean a terrific bike at a fair price, so be it.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

As an owner of both a Serotta ('88 Phinney) and a Seven ('99 Axiom) I'll add to the fire. When I wanted a Ti version of my SLX tubed Serotta I thought it would be painless to have it duplicated by the original. At the time they easily $2000 more than a Seven and about $1000 more than a Merlin and we're talking just the frame and fork! While I love the way the Phinney rides, I didn't think the performance was based on the decal on the downtube. I was right. 9 years later I ride the Seven 100:1 versus the Phinney. Yup, 3 or 4 days a year is all the Phinney gets for road time. 

Don't misunderstand me, neither brand will lose or win a race for any rider. Neither brand will get a rider thought the miles easier either. It's like arguing Ferrari vs Porsche. In the end it all comes down to what you want to pay and the brand's customer service.


----------



## king kong (Mar 31, 2009)

edit.


----------



## king kong (Mar 31, 2009)

edit.


----------



## king kong (Mar 31, 2009)

edit.


----------



## king kong (Mar 31, 2009)

edit.


----------



## Ardor (Mar 31, 2009)

delete. because it doesn't matter what we ride, it's as long as we do and like it or not we are all in this together.


----------



## king kong (Mar 31, 2009)

edit.


----------



## king kong (Mar 31, 2009)

no hard feelings, none whatsoever.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

sevencycle said:


> *If the "Serotta is waiting for a $125 check for warranty evaluation" is true that is a cheeseball charge. High end bikes should have high end customer service. If true try SEVEN Cycles. *


Not only cheeseball, illegal in some states. Failure to clearly disclose fees and charges (upfront and on original warranty) in association with a warranty claim violates consumer protection laws in many states, and if I am not mistaken, including their home state of New York, (but I could be wrong in NY). Failure to correspond with the claimant/LBS in a timely manner is just poor customer service.

I have only heard good things about Serotta, and this doesn't tarnish that. But it certainly is something that will always stick in the back of your mind.

One of my primary reasons for being a customer of a particular brand is customer service. I have been a loyal customer of several manufacturers for many decades simply based on their exceptional service and attentiveness to customers (me and my company in particular), despite the fact that there may be better/less expensive somewhere else.

zac


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

king kong said:


> very glad you posted that, create a stir. they need it along with a swift kick in the arse imo.
> 
> not willing to help the underdog cycling enthusiast out in any way over there. all of their high end bike owners and such proved my point exactly, why i can't stand people who buy into cycling and it is all my privelage to blow them out of the water come race time. heck, come ride time for that matter.
> 
> ...


what specifically happened that turned you off of the serotta forum? as for me, i got banned from their forum!!! hehe! they all got their panties in a bunch after i started a thread regarding a lady's blog/rant about davidson ti. during the course of the post, i said that serottas were very nice frames ...however imho, they were overpriced (one of their members who has a legend ti as well as 7 other high-end ti frames from the best names out there agreed with me in a pm.) still, i harbor no ill feelings wrt serotta the bike- i would love to own one but not willing to pay for a new one. maybe, i'll pick up a used one year old serotta ti frame for about a 1/4 of the cost of a new one on ebay one day. as for their little click, the serotta forum and its members, i would rate most of the guys on their forum as good people, but a few of those guys (some of them are frequent posters here on rbr) are such pansies.


----------



## king kong (Mar 31, 2009)

Ardor said:


> delete. because it doesn't matter what we ride, it's as long as we do and like it or not we are all in this together.



and let's not forget our origins, our basics, our beginnings, our humanity.


----------



## king kong (Mar 31, 2009)

Ardor said:


> now that's a *quality* read.



i like how you think so it must be true, great minds think alike.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

Ride-Fly said:


> what specifically happened that turned you off of the serotta forum? as for me, i got banned from their forum!!! hehe! they all got their panties in a bunch after i started a thread regarding a lady's blog/rant about davidson ti. during the course of the post, i said that serottas were very nice frames ...however imho, they were overpriced (one of their members who has a legend ti as well as 7 other high-end ti frames from the best names out there agreed with me in a pm.) still, i harbor no ill feelings wrt serotta the bike- i would love to own one but not willing to pay for a new one. maybe, i'll pick up a used one year old serotta ti frame for about a 1/4 of the cost of a new one on ebay one day. as for their little click, the serotta forum and its members, i would rate most of the guys on their forum as good people, but a few of those guys (some of them are frequent posters here on rbr) are such pansies.


King Kong references me in the group he was unhappy with at the Serotta forum. Often I accept gripes at face value only to find that the facts presented are totally inaccurate. Based upon my experience with Serotta and the situations that I have personal knowledge of, I don't even need to see the thread referenced to know that fi I did not sympathize with the complaint about Serotta then the claim is probably unfounded. It has been my impression that althought not perfect, the Serotta forum and Serotta_Pete are the best that I have encountered on the internet at welcoming and helping forum members.:thumbsup: Sure they have there quirks, but who doesn't? Compared to everyone else they are the best IMHO.

BTW - Recent threads critical of Serotta were allowed to go on forever and in my experience anybody banned from the Serotta forum deserves it.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

dekindy said:


> BTW - Recent threads critical of Serotta were allowed to go on forever and in my experience anybody banned from the Serotta forum deserves it.


that is the thing- i did not criticize serotta. the only thing i said was that they were a bit overpriced in my humble opinion. i stated that i thought they were very nice frames but i couldn't understand why they were so much more than just about any other ti maker out there. anyhow, i am sure that is not what got me banned. i wrote about davidson ti out of seattle and a lady's blog about her dealings with bill davidson. one guy here (and on the serotta forum- lifelover- even accused me of being in collusion with this lady who lodged the complaints and started her campaign against bill davidson. of course i got defensive. even started a little cursing as i did not take kindly to those accusations. maybe that is what got me banned. no biggie as i am not missing that board. like i have said, i would love to have a serotta legend ti as well as a seven aerios, bill holland ti, carl strong ti, moots vamoots, eriksen ti, and titus fcr ti. i have a new found sickness for ti.


----------



## LegendTiForSale (Mar 6, 2012)

I've had mine since 2004 and had no problems at all.


----------

